# Can't Enter the Bios setup (IBM thinkpad 600)



## maher_molla (Jul 22, 2003)

I have an IBM thinkpad 600 laptop, It posts an error code 161 and 162. I hols pressing f1 key and power on but it does not enter the BIOS setup. Also I mesured the Battery voltage but it has the correct voltage level, 3V. any one can help me solving this problem. or at less tell me how to access this BIOS.

thanks,
Maher


----------



## brianF (Dec 2, 1999)

Hold the F1 key down and press power on while continuing to hold F1 down


----------



## maher_molla (Jul 22, 2003)

I did that but it didn't enter the BIOS


----------



## gws226 (Feb 9, 2003)

Error code 161 is the CMOS battery... why don't your replace it/check to make sure the connections are still good... Once you replace the battery the 161 code should disappear, but the 162 code will remain til you can into the bios and reset the clock (that was the only item that caused the 162 issue after I changed my battery on my 600)

Also... keep hitting that F1 key, until you heard a beeping noise... if you don't hear it, then the key and/or the keyboard may be shot.

http://www-1.ibm.com/support/docvie...1DETR-3UFNU9&loc=en_US&cs=utf-8&cc=us&lang=en


----------



## dark4une (Apr 29, 2003)

I just messed with a IBM Thinkpad recently and the key to get to bios was cntrl alt del at startup.


----------



## maher_molla (Jul 22, 2003)

was it Thinkpad 600 "dark4une"


----------



## dark4une (Apr 29, 2003)

no 760 xl


----------



## gws226 (Feb 9, 2003)

The 600 Im on right now is F1.

Do you have an extra USB keyboard or docking station around... try plugging in another keyboard (should help resolve the Stuck F1 key problem) 

G


----------



## dark4une (Apr 29, 2003)

A great site for info on IBM laptops is:

http://www7.pc.ibm.com/~Thinkpad


----------



## maher_molla (Jul 22, 2003)

Now it seams like it needs a password now. It gives me a symbole like a lock and I don't know any password for this laptop. it gives me 3 trials then hangs.
If any one know a master password that can overcome this password? PLZ help


----------



## maher_molla (Jul 22, 2003)

IBM thinkpad 600 laptop needs password to enter the cmos setup and I have no password for this laptop. what Can I do ? PLZ Help

Maher


----------



## joeyd (Jun 25, 2003)

If it is a standard bios password there are a few ways (none particularly easy on the notebooks i have worked on, i dont know how easy on ibm models tho). . How did the password get on there? If u purchased it second hand then the best thing to do would be to contact the person/retailer u bought it from.

You could also contact the manufacturer, but i i'm not sure if they would help, due to the number of notebooks that are stolen. I know our company dont help unless we have proof that the owner purchased the unit from us directly.

Looking at your earlier post tho, u are going to have to change the battery anyway so that will probably solve your problem


----------



## dark4une (Apr 29, 2003)

Password lock, thats a new one.


----------



## gws226 (Feb 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by maher_molla:_
> *Now it seams like it needs a password now. It gives me a symbole like a lock and I don't know any password for this laptop. it gives me 3 trials then hangs.
> If any one know a master password that can overcome this password? PLZ help *


Thats not good... the 600's store the password on a chip seperate from the cmos chip (ie: pulling the battery out will not reset the password) Sort-a a built in theft deterent... but usually caused more harm than good.

are you the original owner?


----------



## maher_molla (Jul 22, 2003)

So what can I do to Clear this password ?????


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Note: Do Not Forget Your Supervisor Password! If you forget your Supervisor password, there is no way to reset your password to enter the BIOS configuration. Setting a supervisor password automatically sets the hard drive password. If you do not remember your supervisor password you must have the system serviced to have the system board and hard drive replaced. Proof of purchase is required, and this repair is not covered under the warranty.


From IBM website.


Also, I've merged both of your threads dealing with this same issue for less confusion.


----------

